# White bird down! VIDEO LINK ADDED!



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Mudinblood, Myself and a few friends, Justin, Chris, Joe and Roger, went out for a swan hunt yesterday and bagged swans for the three of us that had tags. We hunted over 36 swan decoys and had a great hunt. We had several birds swimming in the decoys through the day but they were all juvenile birds so we held off. Mudinblood and Jason shot their birds out of a flock of 35-40 birds that were decoying in nicely. I shot mine out of a group of 3 shortly after them. It was so awesome to see those huge white birds drop out of the sky. We got mine on video and I will link the video as soon as I get it. Until then here are a couple pictures.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Hee Haw!

Good Job!

...............ah....make yer pics a little smaller so we can see all.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Yep.. pics got cut off a little but your swan looks like a nice white dandy. Seems you're being gentle with the huge neck on yours... you going to mount it? Thats a big A yellow patch on it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



Riverrat77 said:


> Yep.. pics got cut off a little but your swan looks like a nice white dandy. Seems you're being gentle with the huge neck on yours... you going to mount it? Thats a big A yellow patch on it.


I was being gentle with the neck because I had to shoot it in the head on the water and was affraid the weight of the body might just pop the head off. That and I was pretty proud of the huge yellow patch and wanted to show it off real good. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

nice job Joel


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Those are some beastie birds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Nice job guys! I'm jealous. I didn't get a tag this year.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

I'm more partial to the Redhead in the sling in the second pic.....That's what I'm jealous about. I need a good one of them for the wall.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Wow! Did your new pup retrieve it for you? :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



Gumbo said:


> Wow! Did your new pup retrieve it for you? :lol:


 :rotfl: -_O- That would be a sight to see. I think the swan is twice the size of my pup. He did want to chew on it though when I got home last night.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



donttreadonme said:


> Gumbo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Did your new pup retrieve it for you? :lol:
> ...


You should have keeped boss and let him get it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Nice job guys! How do swans eat anyway? I mean, do they taste good? Similar to a goose?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: White bird down!*

Very nice guy's! Looks like you got a few ducks too! Congrats!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



dkhntrdstn said:


> You should have keeped boss and let him get it.


Talk about a







That one gave me a stomache ache.

I do kick myself EVERY day for selling that dog. He is fantastic. Lesson learned....some things aren't worth getting rid of no matter the price.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

good job.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: White bird down!*

Nice. You guys are luckier than you know.
I have applied for swans the last EIGHT years and have not drawn a tag.
My nine year old saw one I killed when he was a little over one year old, he will be ten in Jan. Have not drawn since.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Good job on them big birds !! 



ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Nice job guys! How do swans eat anyway? I mean, do they taste good? Similar to a goose?


Mine tasted like Seagull....the dogs wouldn't even eat it... _/O _/O


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: White bird down!*

Haven't shot one yet, I have seen a few but nothing within range for me.....can't speak for others I have seen shooting at swans 150 yards in the air :shock: Hopefully soon but good job on your swans, very nice looking birds.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



fish1117 said:


> Haven't shot one yet, I have seen a few but nothing within range for me.....*can't speak for others I have seen shooting at swans 150 yards in the air* :shock: Hopefully soon but good job on your swans, very nice looking birds.


I just don't get that... they're SOOOOO stupid!!! It doesn't take much to get em in to check you out. A friend of mine and I got a flock of 20 to come in and check us out and we were totally not in camo... right out in the open matter of fact. They just seem big and dopey... but they sure are cool to watch splash down. I wouldn't shoot another one until I wanted a mounter... the one I had got jerkied and it didn't taste too great. It was edible but I want to try a cube and pressure cook in cream of mushroom soup recipe I was told about. I think something to hide the taste would make it a lot more palatable.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

What awesome birds. Glad to see you guys got some good ones


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

whoooo whoo! I love those birds congrats on the kills. Do you mind saying what wma or area you hunted? I have a friend who wants me to take out his nephew and I didnt draw this year so I havent done any scouting. I usually just go to bear river but have heard harold is good for that.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: White bird down!*



deadicatedweim said:


> whoooo whoo! I love those birds congrats on the kills. Do you mind saying what wma or area you hunted? I have a friend who wants me to take out his nephew and I didnt draw this year so I havent done any scouting. I usually just go to bear river but have heard harold is good for that.


take your pick brbr and south they all have swans!!!!!!

Good job Joel nothing like the big THUD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



stuckduck said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> > whoooo whoo! I love those birds congrats on the kills. Do you mind saying what wma or area you hunted? I have a friend who wants me to take out his nephew and I didnt draw this year so I havent done any scouting. I usually just go to bear river but have heard harold is good for that.
> ...


I would rather not say where we were, sorry but I was there by invitation and don't want to tick any of my friends off. Stuckduck hit it on the head though. With the number of birds we saw flying I think it would be possible to shoot one on about any WMA between BRBR and Ogden Bay. Especially if you have a couple decoys. I would also suggest hunting the afternoon. I would guess we saw ~500 swans in the morning and ~2000 in the afternoon between 3:00 and 5:00.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: White bird down!*

Not to spoil any hot spots but more to help out other hunters, from the pictures you submitted and looking at certain landmarks I would have to say you were hunting at the Refuge in unit 2. My guess is on the north end of the open water pond. And yes there are plenty of swans out there for the taking. For those foot soldiers there is a dike on unit 2c that you can walk out on and do pretty well on the big birds, but you may only have 10 shells on you at one time to limit the amount of downed birds by bubbas. Here is the web address to a map of BRBR to help you with the units. http://www.fws.gov/bearriver/maps.html


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Thanks for the forensic breakdown there Crimson. :roll: I don't know and futhermore don't really care, where JD was but I think it's awesome of him respecting his friends enough to keep his mouth shut. He provided all the info anyone needs to find a swan. He shouldn't have to tell you what bush to hide behind. Sorry if that sounds rude, but if you want to give out spots - give out your own.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> How do swans eat anyway? I mean, do they taste good? Similar to a goose?


I have eaten swan many prepared many ways, I find they are best when smoked. ( but very difficult to keep lit :lol: )

Seriously, take the meat to your local smoke house. You'll like it! 
I user C&S in West Haven, but there are many meat shops who offer smoking service.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: White bird down!*



wingmanck said:


> Thanks for the forensic breakdown there Crimson. :roll: I don't know and futhermore don't really care, where JD was but I think it's awesome of him respecting his friends enough to keep his mouth shut. He provided all the info anyone needs to find a swan. He shouldn't have to tell you what bush to hide behind. Sorry if that sounds rude, but if you want to give out spots - give out your own.


Oops sounds like i hit a soft spot with someone, it must be your spot too...  Who gives a rats if i took a guess at where they were hunting. IF THEY DON"T WANT THEIR SPOT STOLEN DON"T POST PICS! I'm not the only one who noticed this and had the same ideas, I'm just the one who posted it. And even if i did hit the nail on the head on the location they won't admit it anyway. And stop me if I am wrong but the last time i checked, and hold on a minute....... yep just checked again, the refuge is open to whomever wants to use it! For all I know at this time I could be completely wrong on the location, possibly off by miles! People like you make it so **** hard to enjoy hunting anymore. What is wrong with trying to help out fellow hunters? I'm sure you hunt plenty of spots that were once shown to you by some secret person too. So if you feel i need to apologize for speaking up then here it is, I'm sorry for trying to help out other hunters to whom may have once helped me, Sorry for giving my two cents to help ensure a successful hunt for others to enjoy. And further more I'm sorry there are ignorant and selfish assholes out there unwilling to lend a hand, cause I'm certain nobody has ever helped you out to be successful :roll: And as for revealing my own spots if you haven't noticed I've mentioned plenty of locations that my hunting buddies and I have done well at, and i pass that information on so others can enjoy hunting as much as i have.

As for donttreadonme if i did upset you or offend you by "possibly" revealing your spot i do apologize to you.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Hey Joel,
Any video yet? I'm dying here.....


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: White bird down!*



crimson obsession said:


> Oops sounds like i hit a soft spot with someone, it must be your spot too...  Who gives a rats if i took a guess at where they were hunting. IF THEY DON"T WANT THEIR SPOT STOLEN DON"T POST PICS! I'm not the only one who noticed this and had the same ideas, I'm just the one who posted it. And even if i did hit the nail on the head on the location they won't admit it anyway. And stop me if I am wrong but the last time i checked, and hold on a minute....... yep just checked again, the refuge is open to whomever wants to use it! For all I know at this time I could be completely wrong on the location, possibly off by miles! People like you make it so **** hard to enjoy hunting anymore. What is wrong with trying to help out fellow hunters? I'm sure you hunt plenty of spots that were once shown to you by some secret person too. So if you feel i need to apologize for speaking up then here it is, I'm sorry for trying to help out other hunters to whom may have once helped me, Sorry for giving my two cents to help ensure a successful hunt for others to enjoy. And further more I'm sorry there are ignorant and selfish assholes out there unwilling to lend a hand, cause I'm certain nobody has ever helped you out to be successful :roll: And as for revealing my own spots if you haven't noticed I've mentioned plenty of locations that my hunting buddies and I have done well at, and i pass that information on so others can enjoy hunting as much as i have.
> 
> As for donttreadonme if i did upset you or offend you by "possibly" revealing your spot i do apologize to you.


You know I met Joel off these fourms becouse he seem like a very respectful guy. took him hunting and had a great time infact hes headed out on friday with the Bro... thats how you meet good hunting partners. they respect each other....so if your phone rings dont worry ITS NOT ME extending the invite....


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Amen good brother...Amen!!

good looking swan joel!! just missing that black neck collar!!


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

CO - well, that's exactly the response I expected and that's fine. My opinion is still that you shouldn't post info that the original poster doesn't want posted. As you said, you weren't the only one who had an idea of where they were, _just the only one to publicly post it_. Whether you're right or not about the location is irrelevant. It was disrespectful to DTOM. I respect that you are just trying to help others and the additional info/map were a nice touch. Just be more tactful about it next time. Long story short, delete the first 2 sentences of your first post and I think it's great. I also respect your opinion and never said that you didn't have the right to voice it on this forum. As for your assumptions about me. I forgive you. You were upset. I am neither ignorant or selfish...although you were probably right about me being an a-hole. I also have no secret spots of my own. I have some favorites, but they seem to be everyone else's favorites as well and I'll gladly share them with anyone who asks. Ask me for someone else's spot though and I'll say "sorry" just like DTOM did. I would hope that people would respect that and not publicly go Columbo on me. That's all.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



crimson obsession said:


> wingmanck said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the forensic breakdown there Crimson. :roll: I don't know and futhermore don't really care, where JD was but I think it's awesome of him respecting his friends enough to keep his mouth shut. He provided all the info anyone needs to find a swan. He shouldn't have to tell you what bush to hide behind. Sorry if that sounds rude, but if you want to give out spots - give out your own.
> ...


If you want to help people and give them your spots then go ahead but trying to expose someone elses spot that they said they didn't want to make public is just plain lame.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*



Ryfly said:


> crimson obsession said:
> 
> 
> > wingmanck said:
> ...


+1..


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

My friend from work's boy and his friend had swan tags so I guided them into some birds at BRBR. We did not hunt the dreaded unit 1A, but opted to get away from the crowds. With only 2 swan decoys and small flotilla of goose dekes, we were able to get them some shooting. My friends boy got his swan (a nice big mature white bird); his buddy shoulda & coulda, but didn't quite connect. Swans are such a fun bird to hunt. We had a lot of fun. Not that many swans flying, but the ones that were flying showed us a lot of interest. Hardly any ducks, though.


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: White bird down!*

Whoa, everyone needs to come down, I can see both sides to this issue....what is done is done. It is no secret to where they are hunting, I think I saw them today at BRBR....kind of hard to miss that many decoys out in the bay.....anyway it that was you out there today how did the hunt go. I was hunting in area 9...lots of birds but they had to check with the FAA for altitude clearance, long day for 6 birds but it beats being at work.

We need new birds in, they are all call or decoy shy it seems like the last two weeks and it doesn't look any better temperature wise this week...but I guess the good side is we may be ice free for turkey day, keep smilin


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Friend of mine at work went out today with a couple buddies on the dike at Harold Crane and shot his swan and his friend got one as well. Both were nice big white birds... Its got me thinking I might want to apply again next year. Seeing the few I have this year has gotten me hankerin for another one.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: White bird down!*

Here is the link to the video I promised. Enjoy! I can't get the video to post up here sorry, you will just have to click on the link.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice shot man congrats


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

sweet!!! video's are the best!! they help you get through the lazy days of summer.

seeing you water swat that thing makes me all proud. just like a diver, dont want to let that thing get away. 8)


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice work guys. one thing about the whole"if you dont want secret spots exposed then dont post pictures" thing--imo, for the guys who hunt a lot and know a lot of different places, they can usually figure where you were, but they dont need to say anything or steal spots because they have their own. the "lurkers" and guys who do need help, and places to go, are all about finding out whos spot they can go to. this being said, pictures in the field are fun, and help tell a cool story, without someone OFFERING where it was, and the exact unit and gps coordinates. keep your mouth shut if its not your report. somenone asking where is a good spot to try to get into birds is a lot different than the guy who has to tell every detail about someone else's hunt


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

So... what does it take to qualify a spot as "mine". I'm tired of sharing and want my own spot.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

357bob said:


> So... what does it take to qualify a spot as "mine". I'm tired of sharing and want my own spot.


Take your pick of any spot then........dont tell a soul...... if it makes you feel any better you can have a STAR named after you, and yup its YOUR star....... :mrgreen:


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

But if someone else gazes upon my star, can I yell at them to stop?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

357bob said:


> But if someone else gazes upon my star, can I yell at them to stop?


no, you just call the "gazing police." they will write up a hefty ticket for that!


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

I can tell you where they were at, they were hunting anywhere but utah. There is no birds in utah and everybody should just give up waterfowl hunting :mrgreen: I will keep everybody posted when the birds move in. Just sit at your computer and wait.


----------

